# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κατασκευή κεραίας λήψης Long Wire για μεσαία βραχέα Βοήθεια !

## Dimpas

Καλησπέρα  ! 
Είναι ίσως το πρώτο μύνημά μου εδώ ! 
Τα βασικά για τα ηλεκτρονικά τα σκαμπάζω και θα ήθελα να φτιάξω μια κεραία  λήψης στην ταράτσα long wire για να βοηθήσω το sangean μου ! 
Το θέμα που έχω είναι ότι μένω σε πολυκατοικία και περιορίζομαι από ένα χώρο 11 Χ 11 τις ταράτσας ! 
Μπορώ να μπώ στην ταράτσα του γείτονα , αλλά δεν θέλω να έχω κάποιο παρατράγουδο !
Μπορώ να τους ζητήσω , αλλά δεν νομίζω να με αφήσουν , όχι απο κακία , αλλά από Άγνοια ! 
Λοιπόν , πέρασε από το μυαλό μου να κάνω την κεραία σε σχήμα τετράγωνο ! 
Να ξεκινάει το σύρμα από την μία άκρη , να κάνει το τετράγωνο και να τελειώνει πάλι στην ίδια άκρη ! 
Πηνιόσυρμα έχω , κάθοδο θα βάλω RG59 !

Το θέμα είναι θα δουλέψει αν την βάλω σε σχήμα τετράγωνο ή θέλει αν είναι ευθεία το καλώδιο ?

Κοντάρια ελαφριά και λεπτά περίπου στα 4 μέτρα που μπορώ να βρώ στο εμπόριο ???
Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη σκέψη ?
Κάτι που πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι που ίσως μου διαφεύγει ???


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## antonis_p

Γιατί να βάλεις rg59;

----------


## nikknikk4

> Γιατί να βάλεις rg59;



γιατι να μη βάλει ?


*Dimpas* μια χαρά ειναι και σε "τετράγωνο" loop antenna

----------


## Dimpas

Το τετράγωνο θα είναι Ανοιχτό ! 
Δηλαδή , σχεδιάζω να φεύγει απο την μία γωνία το πηνιόσυρμα , να κάνει το γύρο της ταράτσας ( σε σχήμα τετραγώνου )  και να ξαναφτάνει στην ίδια γωνία ΧΩΡΙΣ να ενόνεται με την αρχή ! 
Απο την αρχή θα μπεί το RG59 και θα κατεβάσει το σήμα στον δέκτη ! 
Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξω ??
Αλήθεια το Balun τι είναι ακριβώς και τί κάνει ? ? ?

----------


## aeonios

Ψάξε στο google multiturn loop hf  antenna και θα βρεις πολλά σχέδια που πιθανόν θα ικανοποιήσουν την περιέργεια σου αλλά και που θα φέρουν ενδιαφέροντες σταθμούς στο μηχανάκι σου !
Το θέμα του balun το έχουμε χιλιοαναλύσει και μπορείς να το βρεις ψάχνοντας στην αναζήτηση!

----------


## Dimpas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου ! 
Θα αρχίσω διάβασμα ! 
Το κύριο ερώτημά μου είναι αν αντί το μακρύ καλώδιο να είναι ΙΣΙΟ αν μπορώ να το διπλώσω σε σχήμα ανοιχτού τετραγώνου .Δηλαδή να ξεκινάει από την μιά γωνία της πολυκατοικίας , να κάνει το γύρω και να καταλήγει σε αυτήν χωρίς να ενώνονται ! Να είναι ένα ανοικτό τετράγωνο που από την μία ακρη του θα κατεβαίνει στον δέκτη 
Θα κάνει δουλειά η κατασκευή ?

Πραγματικά αν και μένω στον πέμπτο , ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να βάλω κάτι που μοιάζει με κεραία έτσι ώστε να μην έχω προβλήματα με τους άλλους ! 

Το καλώδιο αυτό ( Αλήθεια που θα βρώ χοντρό πηνιόσυρμα ???) θα είναι πιστεύω πολύ διακριτικό ! 

Ευχαριστώ και ΠΑΛΙ όλους !

----------


## nikosp

Δέν είναι ανάγκη να είναι πηνιόσυρμα
Ενα κοινό σύρμα κάνει
Εγώ πάντως θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις κάτι πιό επαγγελματικό και συντονισμένο στην συχνότητα που ενδιαφέρεσαι
Υπάρχουν κεραίες σε χαμηλή τιμή και με καταπληκτικές επιδώσεις
Το κοινό σύρμα έτσι όπως το λές μάλλον δεν θα σε ικανοποιήση σε σίγκριση με μία κανονική κεραία

----------


## Dimpas

Νίκο ! Όπως είπα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πιάνω μία μόνο συχνότητα ή μόνο μία μπάντα ! 
Θα ήθελα ένα Long wire  για να βελτιώσω την λήψη των ραδιοφώνων μου ! 
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να βάλω κεραία στην ταράτσα γιατί είμαι σε πολυκατοικία , και δυστηχώς έχω και άλλους να αποφασίζουν  ! Ενώ ένα σύρμα είναι ποιό διακριτικό ! 
Μήπως έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο μαγαζί με είδη ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού όπου μπορώ να πάρω και υλικά αλλά και να γνωρίσω 2-3 ανθρώπους ?
Μένω στην Πετρούπολη , Αθήνα 

Ευχαριστώ  !

----------


## MAKHS

Καλημερα παιδια.
Απο παλαιοτερη δημοσιευση μου:
 ¨¨¨¨.η κεραια ειναι ενα συρμα μηκους 35 μετρων με ενα πηνειο στην αρχη περιπου 50 σπειρες ,καθοδο rg58 και ενα συντονιστικο σε ταφ εισοδο 800 pf ,εξοδο 1680 pf σταθεροι πυκνωτες και πηνειο 15 σπειρων ως προς τη γη.Εαν απενεργοποιησω τα 800 μου βγαινει τοτε στους 1370 με πληρη παλι αποδοση.Δηλαδη ακτινοβολει απο το πηνειο (ναι) και περα¨¨¨¨.

Eπισης δες και εδω:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...C%F0%EF%F2+20w

----------


## antonis_p

> γιατι να μη βάλει ?



Γιατί το long wire μπορεί να πάει απευθείας στο δέκτη. Χωρίς ανάγκη προσαρμογής (balun)

Το παιχνίδι μπορεί να έχει και συνέχεια, γιατί RG59 και όχι RG58;

----------


## nikknikk4

> Γιατί το long wire μπορεί να πάει απευθείας στο δέκτη. Χωρίς ανάγκη προσαρμογής (balun)
> 
> Το παιχνίδι μπορεί να έχει και συνέχεια, γιατί RG59 και όχι RG58;



??? :Confused1: ???

----------


## lepouras

να ρωτήσω κάτι. εφόσον μιλάμε για δέκτη και όχι για πομπό. πόσο απαραίτητο είναι να μετρηθούν το μήκος της κεραίας, κάθοδος, μπαλουν και τα λοιπά και όχι απλά ένα σύρμα (που λέει ο λόγος) όσο ποιο μεγάλο γίνετε?σε ένα πομπό το καταλαβαίνω για να μην έχουμε στάσιμα και άλλα, αλλά σε δέκτη?επαναλαμβάνω είναι ερώτηση, απορία

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα..Ο φιλος θελει να φτιαξει μια κεραια ληψης οχι μονο για τα Μεσαια.Να συπληρωσω οτι οσο καλυτερα συντονισμενη ειναι η κεραια του πομπου η του δεκτη αποδιδει και καλυτερα μειωνοντας το θορυβο και αυξανοντας το σημα.
Κατα τα αλλα εγω μολις (με 3 πυκνωτες και ενα πηνειο)μετετρεψα ενα ενισχυτη των cb (27ΜΗΖ) στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες 160Μ (1900 ΚΗΖ) και κατω με αποτελεσμα να δινω 100 μιλιβατ και να βλεπω στην γεφυρα εξοδου 5 βατ..Ηι Ηι..

----------


## Dimpas

Το RG59 λέω να το βάλω πρώτον γιατί δεν μπορώ να έχω τόσο μεγάλο σύρμα , και δευτερον γιατί καθώς κατεβαίνει περνάει απο τοίχους , αιρ κοντίσιον και ένα θωρακισμένο καλώδιο θα είναι καλύτερο ....

Τώρα η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής ! 

Να το κάνω σε σχήμα ανοιχτού  τετραγώνου( δηλαδή το καλώδιο να κάνει το γύρω τις ταράτσας χωρίς να ακουμπούν οι άκρες μεταξύ τους )  ??? 

 Η πρέπει το Long wire να είναι και STRAIT wire ????

Πάντα μιλάμε για λήψη και ΟΧΙ για εκπομπή !

----------


## καπιστρι

Παρε το RG59 βγαλτο στην ταρατσα, Συνδεσε την ψυχα του ομοαξωνικου (το κεντρικο) με το πηνειοσυρμα. Στερεωσε το πηνειοσυρμα γωρω - γυρω στην ταρατσα οπως ειπες απο την αρχη, οσο πμορεις πιο ψηλα, κε συνδεσε το αλλο ακρο του (το τελος του) με το μπλενταζ (το εξωτερικο του RG59) 
Για ληψη που θελεις θα δουλεψει μια χαρα. Στη συχνοτητα δε που συντονιζει, (γιατι καπου θα συντονιζει), θα σκοτωνει.
Η μαγκια ειναι να συντονισει στην μπαντα που σε ενδειαφερει περισοτερο.
Ψαξε για παραπανω πληροφοριες στο google για loop antena

----------


## antonis_p

> Το RG59 λέω να το βάλω πρώτον γιατί δεν μπορώ να έχω τόσο μεγάλο σύρμα , και δευτερον γιατί καθώς κατεβαίνει περνάει απο τοίχους , αιρ κοντίσιον και ένα θωρακισμένο καλώδιο θα είναι καλύτερο ....
> 
> Τώρα η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής ! 
> 
> Να το κάνω σε σχήμα ανοιχτού  τετραγώνου( δηλαδή το καλώδιο να κάνει το γύρω τις ταράτσας χωρίς να ακουμπούν οι άκρες μεταξύ τους )  ??? 
> 
>  Η πρέπει το Long wire να είναι και STRAIT wire ????
> 
> Πάντα μιλάμε για λήψη και ΟΧΙ για εκπομπή !



Ο δέκτης σου τί βύσμα έχει για να συνδέσεις την κεραία (long wire στην προκειμένη; )

----------


## antonis_p

Το σωστότερο θα ήταν αν είχες ένα tuner να συνέδεες το long wire εκεί που λέει "wire"
και το άλλο άκρο του LW ή της λούπας εκεί που λέει counter poise.

Μετά θα μπορούσες να τροφοδοτήσεις το δέκτη με ομοαξονικό.

----------

GeorgeVita (19-11-11)

----------


## nikosp

> Νίκο ! Όπως είπα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πιάνω μία μόνο συχνότητα ή μόνο μία μπάντα ! 
> Θα ήθελα ένα Long wire για να βελτιώσω την λήψη των ραδιοφώνων μου ! 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να βάλω κεραία στην ταράτσα γιατί είμαι σε πολυκατοικία , και δυστηχώς έχω και άλλους να αποφασίζουν ! Ενώ ένα σύρμα είναι ποιό διακριτικό ! 
> Μήπως έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο μαγαζί με είδη ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού όπου μπορώ να πάρω και υλικά αλλά και να γνωρίσω 2-3 ανθρώπους ?
> Μένω στην Πετρούπολη , Αθήνα 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ !



Δυστιχώς δεν γίνεται με μία μόνο κεραία να πιάνεις όλες τίς μπάντες μεσαία -βραχαία σωστά 
Θα κάνεις κάτι καλλύτερο εάν ασχοληθείς με κάτι το μικρότερο στο μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού σου για αρχή 
Εάν ασχοληθείς πάντως με το μακρύ σύρμα στην ταράτσα θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρής από την αρχή σε ποιά συχνότητα θα έχεις την καλλύτερη απόδωση
Σε αυτη τη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να προσέξεις το σύρμα εκεί που ακουμπάει στίς άκρες να είναι μονωμένο η ακόμα καλλύτερα να αγοράσεις μονωτήρες πορσελάνινους από το Μοναστηράκι
Καταστήματα ραδιοερασιτεχνών νομίζω ότι έχουν δημοσιευτεί στό site 
Εγώ προσωπικά έχω χρόνια να αγοράσω από Ελλάδα 
Δέν μάς έχεις πεί όμως μέχρι τώρα σε τί μηχάνημα θέλεις να βάλεις αυτή τη κεραία 
Εάν μάς δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες ίσως σε βοηθήσουμε ακόμα καλλύτερα

----------


## Dimpas

Κατ αρχήν ! 

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ για τις συμβουλές σας ! 

Απο δέκτες έχω αρκετούς ....

Δύο παλιά "λαμπάτα" ραδιόφωνα που όταν παίζουν , παίζουν για συντήρηση και όχι για απόδοση  ! 
Ο κυρίως δέκτης μου είναι ένα Sangean ATS-909X . 
Αυτός έχει Minijack για την εξωτερική κεραία.

 Υπάρχουν ακόμη ένα Philips AE3350 από τα χρόνια του Γυμνασίου , και ένα ακόμα Grundig Ocean boy ( Μεγάλη πατάτα ) 

Ψάχνω να βρω ένα SONY ICF-6800WA αλλά μάταια ψάχνω ! 

Το antenna tuner (zm-4)  μου φαίνεται ωραία κατάσταση και θα το ψάξω να δω αν αξίζει ( πόσο κοστίζει και τι κάνει ) 

Απο μονωτήρες , χρειάζομαι 2 τελικούς ( από την μία το σχοινί από την άλλη το πηνιόσυρμα ) και 3 για να περνάει το πηνιόσυρμα απο μέσα τους . Κάτι σαν σωλήνα ! 

Φίλος μου είπε , να μην βάλω πλαστικούς σωλήνες ( με τρύπες για μονωτήρες )  γιατί ο ήλιος θα τους ξεράνει και θα τους κόψει οπότε οι πορσελάνινοι είναι η ποιο κατάλληλοι ???

Φίλε *καπιστρι* έλεγα το μπλεντάζ να μην το συνδέσω στην άλλη άκρη του πηνιοσύρματος ! Να είναι ένα μακρύ καλώδιο , αλλά όχι ίσιο καλώδιο , να είναι σε σχήμα τετραγώνου ! Έτσι περίπου θα έχω 44 μέτρα μήκος πηνιόσυρμα .

----------


## antonis_p

> Ο κυρίως δέκτης μου είναι ένα Sangean ATS-909X . 
> Αυτός έχει Minijack για την εξωτερική κεραία.



Κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί δεν ενδείκνυται το RG59 καθώς και κάθε unbalance γραμμή μεταφοράς;

----------


## antonis_p

> Το antenna tuner (zm-4)  μου φαίνεται ωραία κατάσταση και θα το ψάξω να δω αν αξίζει ( πόσο κοστίζει και τι κάνει )



Το εν λόγω tuner προφανώς δεν θα σου κάνει γιατί δεν ενδείκνυται για τα 160 μέτρα (κοντά στην ραδιοφωνική μπάντα των μεσαίων)

Εσύ χρειάζεσαι κάτι σε qrp (για να είναι φτηνό) που να συντονίζει και πολύ χαμηλά. Και με το αυτί θα συντονίζεις το σύρμα σου.

Οι unbalance γραμμές μεταφοράς συνδέουν κεραίες ορισμένης σύνθετης αντίστασης, όμοιας με αυτή του καλωδίου με συντονισμένο κύκλωμα (δέκτη πομπό) της αυτής αντίστασης. Πχ κεραία 50Ω - καλώδιο 50Ω - πομπός (ή δέκτης) 50Ω.

Για αυτό τα ραδιόφωνα μεσαίων δεν έχουν τέτοια είσοδο, όπως έχουν αυτά των FM που είναι 75Ω.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί δεν ενδείκνυται το RG59 καθώς και κάθε unbalance γραμμή μεταφοράς;




εγω δεν το κατάλαβα μηπως μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις ?

----------


## antonis_p

> εγω δεν το κατάλαβα μηπως μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις ?



φτάνει για απόψε.

----------


## nikknikk4

> φτάνει για απόψε.



καληνύχτα τα λεμε αυριο

----------


## antonis_p

> Το antenna tuner (zm-4)  μου φαίνεται ωραία κατάσταση και θα το ψάξω να δω αν αξίζει ( πόσο κοστίζει και τι κάνει )



http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=26170

----------


## nikknikk4

Dimpas εχεις μια εμμονή να το κάνεις ανοικτό δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος την απόδοση που θα εχει και σε ποια συχνοτητα και τι σύνθετη αντίσταση θα παρουσιάζει και και ...
rg58 και rg59 ειναι και τα δυο μπλεντάζ με διαφορετικη σύνθετη αντισταση 50 Ohm και 75 Ohm
κοντά στην περιοχη σου οπως ζητησες
μονωτήρες πλαστικοί η πορσελάνη
http://www.freebytes.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1082
http://www.freebytes.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1263

----------


## nikknikk4

προτείνω loop antenna και tuner
πάρε μια γεύση
*http://www.freebytes.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=55_46&products_id=169
*
*φτιάξτο μόνος σου
http://www.qrp.pops.net/swl1.asp*

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να φτιαξεις μια loop μικρου μεγεθους
οχι ομως οριζοντια αλλα καθετη.
Επειδη την θελεις μονο για ληψη και τις εχω δοκιμασει ολες σχεδον η πιο 
βολικη και με πολυ καλο σημα προς θορυβο ειναι αυτη.
Αν εχεις και την δυνατοτητα περιστροφης εισαι αψογος.
Εγω προσωπικα εχω αυτη την στιγμη στημενες μια τυπου  Γ  l/4 συντονιζομενη (43μ)
η οποια στην ληψη μπαινει με εναν εξασθενητη 45db .
Μια λουπα σε σταυρο 2μΧ2μ η οποια χωρις εξασθενιση κατεβαζη τα ιδια σηματα μετην αλλη
αλλα με λιγοτερο θορυβο (υπ οψιν ομως ειναι wide band οχι συντονιζομενη)
Παντως ο τυπος κεραιας που θα διαλεξεις εξαρταται κατ"αρχας απο το τι σηματα θες
να λαμβανης πιο δυνατα (LOKAL H DX) επισης αν το μερος που βρισκεσαι ειναι καθαρο
απο θορυβους (τραμ.φθοριου.επιγραφες νεον κλπ).
Τελος να σου πω οτι οπωσδηποτε θελεις ομοαξονικη καθοδο (δεν εχει τοσο σημασια 
αν ειναι RG58 H RG59 ,50Ω H 75Ω αυτο ειναι θεμα προσαρμογης) και επισης μετ/τη
προσαρμογης για να εχεις και απομονωση γης.
Λοιπον ενας τυπος ειναι αυτος

http://www.suertenich.com/html/radios/mag_loop.gif
ενας αλλος που δεν χρειαζεται μετ/τη προσαρμογης
http://www.kr1st.com/Images/loop.jpg
η αν ο δεκτης εχει εισοδο hi Z (χωρις ομοαξονικη καθοδο εννοειται)
http://www.agder.net/la8ak/images/Ruse1%20(1).gif

και αν ψαξεις θα βρης και αλλους τυπους ακομα και στο εμποριο μαζι με προενισχυτη
αλλα αν την φτιαξης μονος σου θα ειναι καλυτερη.

----------


## antonis_p

Να και μία συρμάτινη κεραία για λήψη

http://www.alphadeltacom.com/pdf/DX-...structions.pdf

----------


## nikknikk4

μια και δεν εχεις υπνο δεν δινεις και μια απαντηση στα post
#21 ,#22,#23 ,#24

----------


## antonis_p

> μια και δεν εχεις υπνο δεν δινεις και μια απαντηση στα post
> #21 ,#22,#23 ,#24



2 από αυτά είναι δικά μου! Να απαντήσω και σε μένα;

διάβασε το 21

----------


## nikknikk4

> Κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί δεν ενδείκνυται το RG59 καθώς και κάθε unbalance γραμμή μεταφοράς;



ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ
εγω δεν το κατάλαβα μηπως μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις ?

----------


## antonis_p

> ΑΝΤΕ ΠΑΛΙ
> εγω δεν το κατάλαβα μηπως μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις ?



Νομίζεις οτι είναι μια κουβέντα που μπορεί να γίνει τώρα;

Ας αρχίσουμε από τα βασικά, υπάρχουν δύο τύποι γραμμής μεταφοράς:







> Οι unbalance γραμμές μεταφοράς συνδέουν κεραίες ορισμένης σύνθετης αντίστασης, όμοιας με αυτή του καλωδίου με συντονισμένο κύκλωμα (δέκτη πομπό) της αυτής αντίστασης. Πχ κεραία 50Ω - καλώδιο 50Ω - πομπός (ή δέκτης) 50Ω.
> 
> Για αυτό τα ραδιόφωνα μεσαίων δεν έχουν τέτοια είσοδο, όπως έχουν αυτά των FM που είναι 75Ω.



Όταν χρησιμοποιείς κεραία fm που ξέρεις την σύνθετη αντίστασή της (75Ω) χρησιμοποιείς και το αντίστοιχο καλώδιο και αυτό πάει σε συντονισμένο κύκλωμα δέκτη 75Ω

Διαφορετικά πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις τη σύνθετη αντίσταση της κεραίας (με balun ή tuner) για να χρησιμοποιήσεις από εκεί μέχρι τον δέκτη *εφόσον αυτός έτσι χρειάζεται*  coaxial. Αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος δεν είναι σχεδιασμένος για να συνδεθεί με την κεραία έτσι.

----------


## nikknikk4

τη μια δεν απαντας και γραφεις "φτάνει για απόψε. " post #23

μετα γραφεις το post #25

αργοτερα το post #29

σου απαντω (αφου δεν εχεις υπνο) με το δικο μου post #30 
(αναφερωντας τα post #21 ,#22,#23 ,#24 ) για να καταλαβουν και οι αλλοι για ποιο πραγμα συζηταμε
τι σχεση εχει τωρα η ανοικτη γραμμη και το βυσμα(καρφι) με την συνθετη αντισταση του rg58 και rg59 και το long wire σε τετραγωνο ?

η ερωτηση ειναι απλη
στο *post# 2* που εκανες ηξερες τα βυσματα του δεκτη και τις συνθετες αντιστασεις ?

και για να ξεμπερδευουμε για πες
11 μετρα η καθε πλευρα
τι συνθετη αντισταση εχει το συγκεκριμενο long wire σε τετεραγωνο ?
και σε ποια μπαντα ?
καληνύχτα...

----------


## andrewsweet4

Για στυλους για να σηκωσεις την κεραια ψηλα ισως μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τα πτυσσομενα μποστουνια που χρησιμοποιουν οι ελαιοχρωματιστες για να στερεωνουν τα πινελα οταν βαφουν ψηλα... καποιοι τα χρησιμοποιουν σαν φθηνη λυση κυριως σε portable καταστασεις για να σηκωνουν mobile VHF κεραιες ψηλα... εχουν και πλαστικο στο τελος για μονωση και ειναι και φθηνα  :Wink:

----------


## antonis_p

> Ψάχνω να βρω ένα SONY ICF-6800WA αλλά μάταια ψάχνω !



Να το: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-ICF-680...ht_4282wt_1484

(μην το χτυπήσεις, λέει πως έχει πρόβλημα στο δέκτη, βάλε όμως το ebay να ψάχνει για σένα)





> Το antenna tuner (zm-4) μου φαίνεται ωραία κατάσταση και θα το ψάξω να δω αν αξίζει ( πόσο κοστίζει και τι κάνει )



Σύμφωνα με το manual, η εξωτερική κεραία *είναι για τα βραχέα μόνο,* οπότε όλα τα qrp tuner σου κάνουν.

----------


## Dimpas

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους ! 
Αγοράζω απο το ebay απο όταν μπήκα στο Πα.Πει δηλαδή από το 1999 .
Το Sony που ψάχνω πρέπει να είναι το ICF-6800WA το πορτοκαλί ( τα γράμματα κάτω να είναι πορτοκαλί ) 
Είναι σπάνιο , αλλά πραγματικά αξίζει κάθε ένα € του ! Έχω δουλέψει ένα τέτοιο και έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό για μέρες!
Αυτά που βρίσκω στο ebay είναι είτε με χαλασμένη βαθμίδα βραχέων είτε τα πρώτα ,με τα λευκά γράμματα ! 
Ένα πορτοκαλί σε πολύ κατάσταση με όλα τα παρελκόμενά του μπορεί να φτάσει και τα $ 600-700 

Για στύλους ρώτησα σε αλουμινοκατασκευαστές σε μάντρες με σίδερα .
Είδα δοκούς 4Χ4  στρογγυλές κτλ κτλ κτλ ! Λέω να δώ και ξύλινα μαδέρια 3Χ3 .
Το ύψος που χρειάζομαι είναι 3,5 μέτρα ! Έτσι ώστε να μην νομίζει καμοία κυρία της πολυκατοικίας ότι είναι για άπλωμα ρούχων ! ! !

----------


## antonis_p

> Ένα πορτοκαλί σε πολύ κατάσταση με όλα τα παρελκόμενά του μπορεί να φτάσει και τα $ 600-700



Άμα είναι να δώσεις αυτά τα λεφτά παίρνεις AOR, ή κάτι σε καινούριο ICOM, KENWOOD ....





> Για στύλους ρώτησα σε αλουμινοκατασκευαστές σε μάντρες με σίδερα .
> Είδα δοκούς 4Χ4  στρογγυλές κτλ κτλ κτλ ! Λέω να δώ και ξύλινα μαδέρια 3Χ3 .
> Το ύψος που χρειάζομαι είναι 3,5 μέτρα ! Έτσι ώστε να μην νομίζει καμοία κυρία της πολυκατοικίας ότι είναι για άπλωμα ρούχων ! ! !



Αλουμινένιοι σωλήνες military για αυτη τη δουλειά στις μάντρες στον Ασπρόπυργο. Μία είναι στη γέφυρα του Ασπροπύργου. Έχει και στον Κηφισό κάπου, κατεβαίνοντας δεξιά στη γέφυρα της Πειραιώς, νομίζω. Και βέβαια σε δελεαστικές τιμές. Και σε συσκευασία!

----------


## jimnaf

Απ ότι κατάλαβα θέλεις μια multiband κεραία hf και έχεις ορισμένα δεδομένα.
Λοιπόν με τα δεδομένα σου πρέπει να κάνεις αρκετούς *συμβιβασμούς* σε αρκετά πράγματα.
Μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, και μη κολλάς στο RG59 h RG58 .

ΝΕΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΑΚΙ

----------


## kx5

Το δικό μου ερώτημα είναι: shortwave & Αθήνα = ?

Προχθές το βράδυ πήρα τους δέκτες μου και με το αυτοκίνητο βγήκα λίγο πιο έξω από την πόλη (Μαλακάσα). Σε ανοικτό χώρο έστησα ένα απλό σύρμα και ξαφνικά... γέμισαν οι μπάντες ζωή! Εκτός από τους αμέτρητους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, άκουσα και πολλούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες (ένας ντόπιος ραδιοπειρατής πρέπει να ήταν πολύ κοντά, γιατί κάθε φορά που έβγαινε τον άκουγα σε όλες τις μπάντες  :Laugh:  ). 

Ήταν μαγεία, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μελαγχόλησα γιατί στο σπίτι μου έχω μόνο θόρυβο. Υπάρχει κεραία που θα βοηθήσει?

----------


## antonis_p

> Υπάρχει κεραία που θα βοηθήσει?



Ο θόρυβος είναι πονεμένη ιστορία. Κατ'αρχήν προσπαθείς να τον εντοπίσεις.

----------


## kx5

Στο σπίτι μου είχα πρόβλημα με ένα dimmer και ένα κλιματιστικό. Το πρώτο ήταν αρχαίο και το αντικατέστησα, το δεύτερο απλά όταν - προσπαθώ να - κάνω ακρόαση δε λειτουργεί. 
Μετά το χάος... ούτε ξέρω από που έρχεται. Ειδικά μετά τις 9-10 το βράδυ δε μπορώ να ακούσω τίποτα. Μόνο κάποιους ραδιοπειρατές, τα κρατικά και ορισμένους πολύ δυνατούς σταθμούς από το εξωτερικό (στο τέλος θα μάθω κινέζικα).

----------


## antonis_p

Τίποτα δεν είναι τελειωμένο! Να είσαι αισιόδοξος!

Αυτά που μου λες ίσως είναι λογικά στις χαμηλές μπάντες, πχ τα 80 μέτρα ή παρακάτω,
από κει και πάνω τί γίνεται;

----------


## antonis_p

Τα noise blankers των σημερινών δεκτών κάνουν θαύματα.

Υπάρχουν συσκευές που λειτουργούν διαφορετικά και είναι και αυτές πολύ αποτελεσματικές:

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/1205

Μετά προσπαθούμε για την καλύτερη δυνατή γείωση.

Επίσης μία κεραία που ακούει τα πάντα, ακόμα και αυτά που δεν χρειαζόμαστε, δεν εξυπηρετεί  :Smile:

----------


## kx5

Τα 160, 80 και 60m έχουν το μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Και παραπάνω όμως δεν τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα. πχ στα 30m ενώ στο σπίτι μου δεν ακούω σχεδόν τίποτα, στη προχθεσινή μου "εκδρομή" έπαθα πλάκα από το πλήθος των επαφών. Στα 10m ενώ το πρωί όλα είναι καλά, το βράδυ μόνο θόρυβος.

----------


## kx5

Το MFJ-1026 φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά καλό, αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να ασχοληθώ πρώτα με τη κατασκευή μιας καλύτερης κεραίας ή κεραιών για λήψη.
Υποθέτω ότι αξιόπιστα Noise blankers που να βοηθάνε πραγματικά, θα έχουν μόνο οι καλοί ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί πομποδέκτες.

----------


## jimnaf

Μια σχετικά εύκολη λύση είναι αυτή στην foto που την έχω δοκιμάσει, δικής μου εμπνεύσεως, 
με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα (μιλάμε πάντα και μόνο για λήψη) και εκτός Αθηνών :Smile:  βέβαια . 
*Καλές ακροάσεις*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25692

----------


## kx5

> Μια σχετικά εύκολη λύση είναι αυτή στην foto που την έχω δοκιμάσει, δικής μου εμπνεύσεως, 
> με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα (μιλάμε πάντα και μόνο για λήψη) και εκτός Αθηνών βέβαια . 
> *Καλές ακροάσεις*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25692



Χμμ... έχω σκεφτεί να φτιάξω μια multiband με σύρμα.
πχ μια από τις δύο τελευταίες: http://www.hamuniverse.com/shortwaveantenna.html

----------


## jimnaf

> Χμμ... έχω σκεφτεί να φτιάξω μια multiband με σύρμα.
> πχ μια από τις δύο τελευταίες: http://www.hamuniverse.com/shortwaveantenna.html



Καλή φαίνετε, αν και έχω κάποιες  ενστάσεις  ειδικά με την πρώτη,  ………η δεύτερη  
 σε γενικές γραμμές  η φιλοσοφία  είναι ίδια με την δική μου .
Το θέμα είναι  με τι δέκτη ακούς ……αν σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο η φωνή  η και τα ψηφιακά .
Μπορείς  να έχεις μια άριστη κεραία  και να σε προδίδει ο δέκτη σου,  δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε
 που ένας κάλος δέκτης   μπορεί να κάνει  800   1000   3000 ευρώ.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Τα 160, 80 και 60m έχουν το μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Και παραπάνω όμως δεν τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα. πχ στα 30m ενώ στο σπίτι μου δεν ακούω σχεδόν τίποτα, στη προχθεσινή μου "εκδρομή" έπαθα πλάκα από το πλήθος των επαφών. *Στα 10m ενώ το πρωί όλα είναι καλά, το βράδυ μόνο θόρυβος*.



τα 10m το βράδυ συνήθως εχουν παει ''βόλτα μπαράκια ''
προσπάθησε να παρακολουθείς τη "διάδοση" οσο μπορεις απο εδω μην ξεχνώντας οτι οσοι κάνουν επαφές κατά *κανόνα* εχουν και '*σωστές'* κεραιες
http://dxcluster.ham-radio.ch/

----------


## antonis_p

Εύκολη επαφή (rpt: 569) στις 1900Ζ στα 160μ. Συρμάτινη αλλά φυσικά θέλει ύψος.

----------


## jimnaf

> Το θέμα που έχω είναι ότι μένω *σε πολυκατοικία και περιορίζομαι από ένα χώρο 11 Χ 11 τις ταράτσας* ! 
> Μπορώ να μπώ στην ταράτσα του γείτονα , αλλά δεν θέλω να έχω κάποιο παρατράγουδο !
> Μπορώ να τους ζητήσω , αλλά δεν νομίζω να με αφήσουν , όχι απο κακία , αλλά από Άγνοια !







> Εύκολη επαφή (rpt: 569) στις 1900Ζ στα 160μ. Συρμάτινη αλλά φυσικά θέλει ύψος.



*Ρε Αντώνη δεν έχει χώρο ο άνθρωπος που να τα βρει τα 2 Χ 100 εδώ μιλάμε για 2Χ11*
*

*

----------


## nikknikk4

> *Ρε Αντώνη δεν έχει χώρο ο άνθρωπος που να τα βρει τα 2 Χ 100 εδώ μιλάμε για 2Χ11*
> *
> 
> *



----------- :hahahha: .............

----------


## kx5

Μακάρι να είχα χώρο για μια τέτοια. Ίσως στο χωριό μου  :Wub: 

Από δέκτες δεν έχω κάτι φοβερό. Χρησιμοποιώ ένα Tecsun PL-660 και ένα R-392. Το δεύτερο δεν ανέχεται πολύ το θόρυβο.
Προσπαθώ να κάνω ακρόαση CW και φωνή. Για RTTY και λοιπά ψηφιακά δεν έχω - ακόμα - εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Dimpas

Σας ευχαριστώ ΠΟΛΥ για τις απαντήσεις σας ! 
Ψάχνω ήδη σωλήνες για στήριγμα ! 
Λέω να πάω εδώ σε μια βιοτεχνία αλουμινένιων σκαλών να πάρω 2 τετράμετρα αλουμινένια δοκάρια και να τα στηρίξω ! 
Η κεραία που λέω να κάνω είναι αυτή

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...2&d=1321903698
Είναι σχετικά εύκολη και θα καλύψει μεγάλο φάσμα ! 


Αλήθεια πώς λέγεται για να αναζητήσω περισσότερα στο νετ ??

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ !

----------


## nikknikk4

> Σας ευχαριστώ ΠΟΛΥ για τις απαντήσεις σας ! 
> Ψάχνω ήδη σωλήνες για στήριγμα ! 
> Λέω να πάω εδώ σε μια βιοτεχνία αλουμινένιων σκαλών να πάρω 2 τετράμετρα αλουμινένια δοκάρια και να τα στηρίξω ! 
> Η κεραία που λέω να κάνω είναι αυτή
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...2&d=1321903698
> Είναι σχετικά εύκολη και θα καλύψει μεγάλο φάσμα ! 
> 
> 
> ...



Η κεραία που λες να κάνεις είναι απο πρόταση του
j*imnaf* post #47 

συζητήθηκε λίγο στο post #48 απο *kx5* και post #49 απο *jimnaf

*ξανά  πχ.
Multiband Dipoles

http://www.hamuniverse.com/multidipole.html

http://www.hamuniverse.com/g4aplmultibanddipole.html

----------


## antonis_p

> Ψάχνω να βρω ένα SONY ICF-6800WA αλλά μάταια ψάχνω !



Το Grundig Satellit 800 all mode receiver τί λέει;

http://ae6or.wwqth.com/index.html

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα..Αν θελεις μπορεις να φτιαξεις τη καθετη 10 μετρων με το ψαροκαλαμο η μια συρματος με 7 μετρα αρχικα,πηνειο 50 σπειρες σε 5φ σωληνα και 14 μετρα συρμα.Λυσεις υπαρχουν πολλες!!

----------


## kx5

Δυστυχώς παρότι έκανα κάποια πειράματα με σύρματα, ο θόρυβος δε μπορούσε να εξαλειφθεί, συν του ότι οι κεραίες αυτές ήταν ιδιαίτερα προκλητικές για του γείτονες.

Μετά τη τελική απογοήτευση δοκίμασα να κατασκευάσω μια αρκετά γνωστή ενεργή (-ος?) κεραία (σχέδιο του PA0RDT). Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη η απλή αυτή κατασκευή έδωσε λύση στο πρόβλημα. 
Από τις μέχρι τώρα δοκιμές η κεραία αποδίδει αρκετά καλά μέχρι και τα 40m, ενώ δίνει τον καλύτερο της εαυτό από τα 80 και κάτω.
Μόλις βρω χρόνο θα πραγματοποιήσω δοκιμές εκτός λεκανοπεδίου.

----------

